# Hey PRAG.........I gotta bone to pick wit chu!



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

No we all know that I don't ahve the time to spend on AT as much as I did in the past.....the deer woods are calling. 

But it's usually about this time each year when I'm ready to chuck the big fattiest in the bin and go play outside...this indoor 20 yards BS just ain't for me.

I've learned to pace myself and be patient for the weather to shape up, but this year you have thrown a monkey wrench into my mix. I know have this little shiney new fangled electronic gizmo in my pocket with Archers Mark on in and by golly, it driving me crazy that I can't get out and use it.

I figure that you have caused me much distress and suffering over the past few weeks and it will continue till the weather turns......

.....SO......

It should go without saying that you take me out to diner this weekend and teach me how to use this thing so I can whoop up on you this summer!

All kidding aside, thank you for a great product that if used properly can add a good chunk of points to most field archers scores. You've been nothing but great to archery and archers since you busted on the scene a few years ago. Whether it's traveling around supporting clubs whereever you can, being on here keeping the noise up, creating timers and giving them out for free or coordinating Archers Mark. 

*YOU DA MAN, THANK YOU*


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey man - good to hear from you and thanks for the kind words. I had actually planned to call you today to be sure you got my emails last week. Sounds like you got everything up and going.

And I know what you mean about getting outside. Sat. was kinda nice hear and I actually considered going to DCWC, but then remembered the work I had left to do on my 14 target Field range, so spent the day with rake and pitch forks in hand.

Looking forward to seeing you this weekend. Bring some pix of the kids - I'm sure they've grown.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I got me one of them there whiz bang gizmos too...unfortunately, every nice day we get (like today) seems to be on a weekday and few and far between at that...

I am really wanting to give this archers mark a good run through...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*North Carolina Archers....and this South Carolinian :wink:....are happy that PRAG decided to pick up a bow a few years back....

You are right Hinky in that he has generously "given" time-humor-or those tecky "whiz-bang gizmos" for our enjoyment of this sport ....

Can't wait to see what he pulls out of his hat next.....

Heyyy PRAG...tackle this one.....automatic reloading target faces? Like on a roll and you just push a button and it advances to a new clean one? :teeth:

I only want a 25% cut......now get to work!!*

.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I had to do it...........


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Just so no one gets the wrong impression. Archer's Mark is not "my" product, I just happen to be the mouth in the South for Scott, Steve, & Tom. I became the first user of the product outside of these 3.

ChopperSteve designed the product, Scott (BowDadToo) wrote the algorithm for the ballistics and Tom (not even an archer) took Steve's concept and Scott's code and developed the iPhone/iPod interface. 

Since it's inception, I have pretty much played the "devils advocate" to the development team and the town crier here on AT.

Cudos for a great product - one that I am pleased to have played a small part in and plan to stick with for years to come.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just so no one gets the wrong impression. Archer's Mark is not "my" product, I just happen to be the mouth in the South for Scott, Steve, & Tom. I became the first user of the product outside of these 3.
> 
> ChopperSteve designed the product, Scott (BowDadToo) wrote the algorithm for the ballistics and Tom (not even an archer) took Steve's concept and Scott's code and developed the iPhone/iPod interface.
> 
> ...


Hell PRAG quit being so modest. 

You don't owe those guys anything, we all know you're the brains and money pit behind the whole thing. 

Hell you probably invented the iPod too!!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> I had to do it...........


There's still another leg available, I know I'm large but even I can handle only one leg at a time!!!


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *North Carolina Archers....and this South Carolinian :wink:....are happy that PRAG decided to pick up a bow a few years back....
> 
> You are right Hinky in that he has generously "given" time-humor-or those tecky "whiz-bang gizmos" for our enjoyment of this sport ....
> 
> ...


Sorry Lucky, the 10M air gun folks beat you to it. They use a roll of plain paper and the target face is projected on it. Slick system really.

But What I Really Want to Know is...............Who the devil is Chu, is this some new Korean archer after Hinkle's crown? Why is Prag caught in the middle? This place is soooo confusing


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hutnicks said:


> Sorry Lucky, the 10M air gun folks beat you to it. They use a roll of plain paper and the target face is projected on it. Slick system really.
> 
> But What I Really Want to Know is...............Who the devil is Chu, is this some new Korean archer after Hinkle's crown? Why is Prag caught in the middle? This place is soooo confusing


Come on now - everyone know who Wit Chu is


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Someone just be sure to bring one to LAS on an i-Touch so I can give it a go....I need a new i-pod and if I like it enough I will get a Touch instead :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Someone just be sure to bring one to LAS on an i-Touch so I can give it a go....I need a new i-pod and if I like it enough I will get a Touch instead :wink:


If you hadn't heard LAS is now a sponsor of Archer's Mark and is featured on the opening screen of AM so there'll be plenty of AM to be seen (and go around) this coming weekend. :teeth:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Come on now - everyone know who Wit Chu is


Dear god, and just when I had gotten my head round "Southern Culture On the Skids" you trot that one out

I'm still convinced Wit Chu is a Korean ringer sent in to test the mettle of the Incredible Hink, probably got some far east knock off of PI up his sleeve to boot:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hutnicks said:


> Dear god, and just when I had gotten my head round "Southern Culture On the Skids" you trot that one out
> 
> I'm still convinced Wit Chu is a Korean ringer sent in to test the mettle of the Incredible Hink, probably got some far east knock off of PI up his sleeve to boot:wink:


Well if my memory from my time in South East Asia serves me correctly, I believe Wit Chu would be "female", so lets hope she's a "looker". I heard she's , short, has long black hair, brown eyes, and speaks Korean like a native (you had to be there )


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good thing I like music A LOT.....gonna have to get the 32 :chortle:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well if my memory from my time in South East Asia serves me correctly, I believe Wit Chu would be "female", so lets hope she's a "looker". I heard she's , short, has long black hair, brown eyes, and speaks Korean like a native (you had to be there )


So you're sayin she's the Korean doppleganger for Lucky That spells trouble all the way round:bolt:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Hutnicks said:


> So you're sayin she's the Korean doppleganger for Lucky That spells trouble all the way round:bolt:



*You better run......*

.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> . . .I need a new i-pod and if I like it enough I will get a Touch instead :wink:


You will not regret the iTouch. I love mine. 

I'll admit, I was a hater at first. . .then my wife got one and showed me all the coolness of it. I carry one all the time now.

. . .and if they ever add a score keeper function to Archer's Mark. . .They will probably triple the number of downloads of this app. At least. Just in the small circle of Archers I know of. . .there are about 30+ Field archers that shoot pins who all have iTouches who are just waiting to buy this app. Most of the Sure-Loc type folks all have this app. It's totally replaced the pen and paper, the laminated cards, and all that other stuff. I can't wait for the day I can go on a field shoot without a pen and paper.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Someone just be sure to bring one to LAS on an i-Touch so I can give it a go....I need a new i-pod and if I like it enough I will get a Touch instead :wink:


I'll have one there Bro... :thumb: :tongue: :darkbeer:

Kudos to Lee and the Crew for bringing game to field archers across the globe.. :yo: :cheers:


----------

